# What time do supermarket off licences open at on a Bank holiday Monday.



## Kimmagegirl

My local SuperValu was selling booze today at 11 a.m.   The local petrol station said they couldn't sell until 12.30. Who was right?


----------



## gipimann

According to Citizens Information, 12.30pm opening applies on Sundays - no mention of bank holidays. 

_Off-licence sales of alcohol is only permitted between the hours of 10.30 am and 10.00 pm on weekdays and 12.30 pm to 10.00 pm on Sundays_.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/justice/criminal_law/criminal_offences/alcohol_and_the_law.html


----------



## noproblem

Same as weekdays.


----------



## Kimmagegirl

Thanks......Someone should have told Applegreen......


----------



## odyssey06

I think something similar happened to me... it was their IT system that had locked in public holiday to same settings as Sunday.


----------



## Bronte

Well was the party good, if it stared at 11 am it must have been.


----------



## Purple

Bronte said:


> Well was the party good, if it stared at 11 am it must have been.


She can't remember...


----------

